# HELP WITH BUILDING CM7



## Dj-DUbster_TN

can anyone tell me what im doing wrong? i followed all the directions from the guide on xda and at the end when im trying to build the update.zip this is what i get

[email protected]:~$ cd ~/cm7 && make clean && repo sync -j6 && . build/envsetup.sh && brunch p999
============================================
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL
PLATFORM_VERSION=2.3.7
TARGET_PRODUCT=full
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=eng
TARGET_SIMULATOR=
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=
TARGET_ARCH=arm
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv7-a
HOST_ARCH=x86
HOST_OS=linux
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release
BUILD_ID=GINGERBREAD
============================================
^[[ACleaning out/target/product/generic...
Cleaning out/target/common...
Clean.
Fetching projects: 19% (60/312) remote: Counting objects: 26, done.
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (7/7), done.
remote: Total 16 (delta 6), reused 14 (delta 5)
Unpacking objects: 100% (16/16), done.
Fetching projects: 20% (63/312) From git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_motorola_olympus
91bba6d..a773921 gingerbread -> github/gingerbread
Fetching projects: 100% (312/312), done. 
Syncing work tree: 100% (312/312), done.

including device/advent/vega/vendorsetup.sh
including device/bn/encore/vendorsetup.sh
including device/geeksphone/one/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/ace/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/bravoc/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/bravo/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/buzz/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/click/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/desirec/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/dream_sapphire/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/espresso/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/glacier/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/heroc/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/hero/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/inc/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/legend/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/leo/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/liberty/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/mecha/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/passion/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/saga/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/speedy/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/supersonic/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/vision/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/vivo/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/vivow/vendorsetup.sh
including device/huawei/u8150/vendorsetup.sh
including device/huawei/u8220/vendorsetup.sh
including device/lge/p999/vendorsetup.sh
including device/malata/smb_a1002/vendorsetup.sh
including device/malata/smb_b9701/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/droid2/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/droid2we/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/jordan/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/morrison/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/motus/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/olympus/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/shadow/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/sholes/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/zeppelin/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/captivatemtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/cooper/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/crespo4g/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/crespo/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/epicmtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/fascinatemtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/galaxys2att/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/galaxys2/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/galaxysbmtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/galaxysmtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/mesmerizemtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/showcasemtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/sidekick4g/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/tass/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/vibrantmtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/semc/mimmi/vendorsetup.sh
including device/semc/robyn/vendorsetup.sh
including device/semc/shakira/vendorsetup.sh
including device/zte/blade/vendorsetup.sh
including device/zte/v9/vendorsetup.sh
including vendor/cyanogen/vendorsetup.sh
including vendor/cyanogen/vendorsetup.sh

============================================
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL
PLATFORM_VERSION=2.3.7
TARGET_PRODUCT=cyanogen_p999
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=eng
TARGET_SIMULATOR=false
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=
TARGET_ARCH=arm
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv7-a
HOST_ARCH=x86
HOST_OS=linux
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release
BUILD_ID=GINGERBREAD
============================================

============================================
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL
PLATFORM_VERSION=2.3.7
TARGET_PRODUCT=cyanogen_p999
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=eng
TARGET_SIMULATOR=false
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=
TARGET_ARCH=arm
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv7-a
HOST_ARCH=x86
HOST_OS=linux
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release
BUILD_ID=GINGERBREAD
============================================
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory
build/core/Makefile:32: warning: overriding commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/bin/rild'
build/core/base_rules.mk:474: warning: ignoring old commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/bin/rild'
build/core/Makefile:32: warning: overriding commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/etc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf'
build/core/base_rules.mk:474: warning: ignoring old commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/etc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf'
build/core/Makefile:32: warning: overriding commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/etc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd.conf'
build/core/base_rules.mk:474: warning: ignoring old commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/etc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd.conf'
build/core/Makefile:32: warning: overriding commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/usr/keylayout/qwerty.kl'
sdk/emulator/keymaps/Android.mk:13: warning: ignoring old commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/usr/keylayout/qwerty.kl'
build/core/Makefile:32: warning: overriding commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/lib/libril.so'
build/core/base_rules.mk:474: warning: ignoring old commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/lib/libril.so'
build/core/Makefile:32: warning: overriding commands for target `out/target/product/p999/root/init.rc'
system/core/rootdir/Android.mk:42: warning: ignoring old commands for target `out/target/product/p999/root/init.rc'
No private recovery resources for TARGET_DEVICE p999
host C: mkbootfs <= system/core/cpio/mkbootfs.c
host C: acp <= build/tools/acp/acp.c
host C: libhost <= build/libs/host/CopyFile.c
target thumb C: init <= system/core/init/builtins.c
host C++: libhost <= build/libs/host/pseudolocalize.cpp
target thumb C: init <= system/core/init/init.c
target thumb C: init <= system/core/init/devices.c
target thumb C: init <= system/core/init/property_service.c
In file included from build/libs/host/CopyFile.c:11:0:
build/libs/host/include/host/CopyFile.h:5:22: fatal error: sys/stat.h: No such file or directory
compilation terminated.
make: *** [out/host/linux-x86/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libhost_intermediates/CopyFile.o] Error 1
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
In file included from /usr/include/stdlib.h:25:0,
from build/tools/acp/acp.c:11:
/usr/include/features.h:323:26: fatal error: bits/predefs.h: No such file or directory
compilation terminated.
In file included from /usr/include/stdio.h:28:0,
from system/core/cpio/mkbootfs.c:2:
/usr/include/features.h:323:26: fatal error: bits/predefs.h: No such file or directory
compilation terminated.
make: *** [out/host/linux-x86/obj/EXECUTABLES/mkbootfs_intermediates/mkbootfs.o] Error 1
make: *** [out/host/linux-x86/obj/EXECUTABLES/acp_intermediates/acp.o] Error 1
In file included from /usr/include/c++/4.6/x86_64-linux-gnu/32/bits/os_defines.h:40:0,
from /usr/include/c++/4.6/x86_64-linux-gnu/32/bits/c++config.h:392,
from /usr/include/c++/4.6/string:40,
from build/libs/host/include/host/pseudolocalize.h:4,
from build/libs/host/pseudolocalize.cpp:1:
/usr/include/features.h:323:26: fatal error: bits/predefs.h: No such file or directory
compilation terminated.
make: *** [out/host/linux-x86/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libhost_intermediates/pseudolocalize.o] Error 1
[email protected]:~/cm7$ cd
[email protected]:~$ cd ~/cm7 && make clean && repo sync -f && . build/envsetup.sh && brunch p999
============================================
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL
PLATFORM_VERSION=2.3.7
TARGET_PRODUCT=cyanogen_p999
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=eng
TARGET_SIMULATOR=false
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=
TARGET_ARCH=arm
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv7-a
HOST_ARCH=x86
HOST_OS=linux
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release
BUILD_ID=GINGERBREAD
============================================
Cleaning out/target/product/p999...
Cleaning out/target/common...
Clean.
Fetching projects: 100% (312/312), done.

including device/advent/vega/vendorsetup.sh
including device/bn/encore/vendorsetup.sh
including device/geeksphone/one/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/ace/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/bravoc/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/bravo/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/buzz/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/click/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/desirec/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/dream_sapphire/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/espresso/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/glacier/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/heroc/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/hero/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/inc/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/legend/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/leo/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/liberty/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/mecha/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/passion/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/saga/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/speedy/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/supersonic/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/vision/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/vivo/vendorsetup.sh
including device/htc/vivow/vendorsetup.sh
including device/huawei/u8150/vendorsetup.sh
including device/huawei/u8220/vendorsetup.sh
including device/lge/p999/vendorsetup.sh
including device/malata/smb_a1002/vendorsetup.sh
including device/malata/smb_b9701/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/droid2/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/droid2we/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/jordan/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/morrison/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/motus/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/olympus/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/shadow/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/sholes/vendorsetup.sh
including device/motorola/zeppelin/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/captivatemtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/cooper/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/crespo4g/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/crespo/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/epicmtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/fascinatemtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/galaxys2att/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/galaxys2/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/galaxysbmtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/galaxysmtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/mesmerizemtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/showcasemtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/sidekick4g/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/tass/vendorsetup.sh
including device/samsung/vibrantmtd/vendorsetup.sh
including device/semc/mimmi/vendorsetup.sh
including device/semc/robyn/vendorsetup.sh
including device/semc/shakira/vendorsetup.sh
including device/zte/blade/vendorsetup.sh
including device/zte/v9/vendorsetup.sh
including vendor/cyanogen/vendorsetup.sh
including vendor/cyanogen/vendorsetup.sh

============================================
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL
PLATFORM_VERSION=2.3.7
TARGET_PRODUCT=cyanogen_p999
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=eng
TARGET_SIMULATOR=false
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=
TARGET_ARCH=arm
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv7-a
HOST_ARCH=x86
HOST_OS=linux
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release
BUILD_ID=GINGERBREAD
============================================

============================================
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=REL
PLATFORM_VERSION=2.3.7
TARGET_PRODUCT=cyanogen_p999
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=eng
TARGET_SIMULATOR=false
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=
TARGET_ARCH=arm
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv7-a
HOST_ARCH=x86
HOST_OS=linux
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release
BUILD_ID=GINGERBREAD
============================================
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory
find: `out/target/common/docs/gen': No such file or directory
build/core/Makefile:32: warning: overriding commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/bin/rild'
build/core/base_rules.mk:474: warning: ignoring old commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/bin/rild'
build/core/Makefile:32: warning: overriding commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/etc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf'
build/core/base_rules.mk:474: warning: ignoring old commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/etc/wifi/wpa_supplicant.conf'
build/core/Makefile:32: warning: overriding commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/etc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd.conf'
build/core/base_rules.mk:474: warning: ignoring old commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/etc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd.conf'
build/core/Makefile:32: warning: overriding commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/usr/keylayout/qwerty.kl'
sdk/emulator/keymaps/Android.mk:13: warning: ignoring old commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/usr/keylayout/qwerty.kl'
build/core/Makefile:32: warning: overriding commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/lib/libril.so'
build/core/base_rules.mk:474: warning: ignoring old commands for target `out/target/product/p999/system/lib/libril.so'
build/core/Makefile:32: warning: overriding commands for target `out/target/product/p999/root/init.rc'
system/core/rootdir/Android.mk:42: warning: ignoring old commands for target `out/target/product/p999/root/init.rc'
No private recovery resources for TARGET_DEVICE p999
Header: out/target/product/p999/obj/include/libexpat/expat.h
Header: out/target/product/p999/obj/include/libexpat/expat_external.h
Header: out/target/product/p999/obj/include/libpng/png.h
Header: out/target/product/p999/obj/include/libpng/pngconf.h
Header: out/target/product/p999/obj/include/libpng/pngusr.h
Header: out/target/product/p999/obj/include/libsonivox/eas.h
Header: out/target/product/p999/obj/include/libsonivox/eas_types.h
Header: out/target/product/p999/obj/include/libsonivox/eas_reverb.h
Header: out/target/product/p999/obj/include/libsonivox/jet.h
Header: out/target/product/p999/obj/include/libsonivox/ARM_synth_constants_gnu.inc
Header: out/target/product/p999/obj/include/libwpa_client/wpa_ctrl.h
Directory: out/target/product/p999/root/sbin
Directory: out/target/product/p999/root/dev
Directory: out/target/product/p999/root/proc
Directory: out/target/product/p999/root/sys
Directory: out/target/product/p999/root/system
Directory: out/target/product/p999/root/data
prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.3/bin/arm-eabi-gcc -mthumb-interwork -Ibionic/libc/private -DCRT_LEGACY_WORKAROUND -o out/target/product/p999/obj/lib/crtbegin_static.o -c bionic/libc/arch-arm/bionic/crtbegin_static.S
prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.3/bin/arm-eabi-gcc -mthumb-interwork -Ibionic/libc/private -DCRT_LEGACY_WORKAROUND -o out/target/product/p999/obj/lib/crtbegin_so.o -c bionic/libc/arch-arm/bionic/crtbegin_so.S
prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.3/bin/arm-eabi-gcc -mthumb-interwork -Ibionic/libc/private -DCRT_LEGACY_WORKAROUND -o out/target/product/p999/obj/lib/crtend_so.o -c bionic/libc/arch-arm/bionic/crtend_so.S
prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.3/bin/arm-eabi-gcc -mthumb-interwork -Ibionic/libc/private -DCRT_LEGACY_WORKAROUND -o out/target/product/p999/obj/lib/crtend_android.o -c bionic/libc/arch-arm/bionic/crtend.S
Notice file: system/core/init/NOTICE -- out/target/product/p999/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//root/init.txt
Notice file: bionic/libc/NOTICE -- out/target/product/p999/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//system/lib/libc.so.txt
Notice file: bionic/libdl/NOTICE -- out/target/product/p999/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//system/lib/libdl.so.txt
Notice file: bionic/libc/NOTICE -- out/target/product/p999/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//system/lib/libc_common.a.txt
Notice file: bionic/libstdc++/NOTICE -- out/target/product/p999/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//system/lib/libstdc++.so.txt
Notice file: bionic/libm/NOTICE -- out/target/product/p999/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//system/lib/libm.so.txt
Notice file: system/core/liblog/NOTICE -- out/target/product/p999/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//system/lib/liblog.a.txt
Notice file: system/core/libcutils/NOTICE -- out/target/product/p999/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//system/lib/libcutils.a.txt
Notice file: bionic/libc/NOTICE -- out/target/product/p999/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//system/lib/libc.a.txt
Notice file: system/core/adb/NOTICE -- out/target/product/p999/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//root/sbin/adbd.txt
Target buildinfo: out/target/product/p999/root/default.prop
Lex: libedify <= bootable/recovery/edify/lexer.l
Lex: libedify <= bootable/recovery/edify/lexer.l
Notice file: bootable/recovery/NOTICE -- out/target/product/p999/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//system/bin/recovery.txt
/bin/bash: flex: command not found
/bin/bash: flex: command not found
make: *** [out/host/linux-x86/obj/EXECUTABLES/edify_intermediates/lexer.cpp] Error 127
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
make: *** [out/target/product/p999/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libedify_intermediates/lexer.cpp] Error 127


----------



## itched

Code:


<br />
/bin/bash: flex: command not found<br />

It looks like you don't have flex installed. What OS are you running? If Ubuntu, a simple sudo apt-get install flex will do the trick.

Edit: Spelling mistake. I'm tired.


----------



## Dj-DUbster_TN

I'll try that, I followed the guide posted on xda to the letter and still nothing, I really Wanna figure this out though, I wanna make my own rom

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


----------

